#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά δικαιώματα >  > > >  >  >  Ποιοι είναι οι λόγοι διακριτοποίησης της Ανώτατης Εκπαίδευσης σε ΑΕΙ & ΑΤΕΙ;

## SMBD

---

----------


## vasgi

Βλέπω ότι σιγά - σιγά αρκετοί προσχωρούν στην άποψη των 4 χρόνων βασικών σπουδών γιά όλους και μετά μεταπτυχιακά - διδακτορικά , που θα δίνουν και επιπλέον ΕΔ . Νομίζω ότι είναι η καλύτερη λύση γιά όλους . Πρέπει όμως να συμφωνήσουμε στα ΕΔ  του βασικού πτυχίου . Επίσης θα πρότεινα , ότι διπλασιος χρόνος εργασιακής εμπειρίας πάνω σε θέμα μεταπτυχιακού , να παράγει τα ίδια δικαιώματα .

----------


## nicolas

Εγώ δεν κατάλαβα ποια είναι η πρόταση. Να γίνουν ΤΕΙ και ΑΕΙ ένα, με 4 χρόνια βασικών σπουδών κ.τ.λ. ?

----------


## Xάρης

Η πρότασή μου είναι ότι εδώ που έφτασαν τα πράγματα (βλ. παραπάνω, δημοσίευση Νο#10):
1. Τα ΤΕΙ* δεν έχουν νόημα ύπαρξης με τη μορφή που "υπάρχουν" και "δεν υπάρχουν".
2. Τα ΤΕΙ πρέπει να καταργηθούν και να μετονομαστούν σε πολυτεχνεία.
3. Ο χρόνος σπουδών τους να είναι 4 χρόνια καθαρά (χωρίς το τελευταίο εξάμηνο να είναι αφιερωμένο σε πτυχιακή εργασία).
4. Ο χρόνος σπουδών στα ΑΕΙ** να μειωθεί σε 4 χρόνια καθαρά (χωρίς το τελευταίο εξάμηνο να είναι αφιερωμένο σε διπλωματική εργασία).
5. Τμήματα όπως των Πολιτικών Μηχανικών να διασπαστούν σε υπο-τμήματα δομοστατικών, υδραυλικών, συγκοινωνιολόγων. Αντίστοιχα για Τοπογράφους, Μηχανολόγους κ.λπ.
6. Να είναι δυνατή η μετακίνηση από το ένα τμήμα στο άλλο μετά από τα δύο πρώτα έτη με βασικά μαθήματα, χωρίς εξετάσεις, για περιορισμένο αριθμό φοιτητών, με κριτήριο το βαθμό στα μέχρι τότε υποχρεωτικά κοινά μαθήματα (μαθηματικά, αντοχές υλικών κ.λπ.)*** και να αναγνωρίζονται οι βαθμοί στα μαθήματα αυτά.
7. Μετά το βασικό πτυχίο να μπορεί πχ ο δομοστατικός να κάνει "master" πχ στην υδραυλική και να πάρει και το δίπλωμα του υδραυλικού μηχανικού.
8. Τα επαγγελματικά δικαιώματα να δίνονται από τον επαγγελματικό σύλλογο όλων των μηχανικών που θα είναι το ΤΕΕ, ένα ΤΕΕ διαφορετικό όπως το ξέρουμε, ένα ΤΕΕ όλων των μηχανικών.
9. Τα επαγγελματικά δικαιώματα θα εξαρτώνται από τα χρόνια εμπειρίας.
10. Μετά την αποφοίτηση να υπάρχει απαίτηση για εργασιακή εμπειρία όπως για τους δικηγόρους.
11. Για να αποκτηθούν επαγγελματικά δικαιώματα για μεγάλα τεχνικά έργα, να απαιτούνται πρόσθετες σπουδές και επαγγελματική εμπειρία.


Αντί ΤΕΙ να δημιουργηθούν σχολές εργοδηγών, μπετατζήδων, σιδεράδων κ.λπ. και να μην μπορεί ο καθένας να δηλώνει ό,τι θέλει. Όπως για τον υδραυλικό και τον ηλεκτρολόγο απαιτούνται σπουδές και πτυχίο έτσι θα έπρεπε να είναι για όλους όσους ασχολούνται με κατασκευές.


* Όταν αναφέρομαι σε ΤΕΙ εννοώ τις σχολές "ΣΤΕΦ". Θεωρώ υποτιμητικό για τους μηχανικούς ΤΕ να είναι στην ίδια κατηγορία εκπαίδευσης με τη σχολή πχ "Αισθητικής & Κοσμητολογίας".

** Όταν αναφέρομαι σε ΑΕΙ εννοώ τις πολυτεχνικές και πανεπιστημιακές σχολές μηχανικών. Η αναφορά γίνεται για λόγους συντομίας. Είναι γνωστό ότι ΑΕΙ είναι και τα ΤΕΙ.

*** Οι Αρχιτέκτονες είναι ειδική κατηγορία.

----------


## Xάρης

2. Και εγώ είμαι υπέρ της διαβάθμισης. Το έχω πει και στο παρελθόν κι αλλού. Γι αυτό όμως ξεκινώ τις προτάσεις μου λέγοντας: "εδώ που έφτασαν τα πράγματα (βλ. παραπάνω, δημοσίευση Νο#10)", όπου στη δημοσίευση #10 αναφέρω: "Προσωπικά θεωρώ ότι τα ΤΕΙ απ' την στιγμή που έγιναν ανώτατα, αυξήθηκε ο χρόνος σπουδών και η ποσότητα και ποιότητα της διδακτέας ύλης, απαιτούνται διδακτορικά για το προσωπικό τους, ασχολούνται με έρευνα, κάνουν μεταπτυχιακά κ.ά., δεν έχουν λόγο ύπαρξης ή για να το πω πιο σωστά δεν έχει νόημα να τα ονομάζουμε ΤΕΙ."
Αυτή τη στιγμή έχουμε μια μπασταρδεμένη καττάσταση αναβαθμισμέων ή "αναβαθμισμένων" (δεν έχει σημασία) ΤΕΙ που δεν έχουν αντίστοιχα επαγγελματικά δικαιώματα και δικαίως διαμαρτύρονται όταν κάνουν σύγκριση με τους αποφοίτους αντίστοιχων σχολών του εξωτερικού.
Επίσης, παρά την πληθώρα μηχανικών, ανοίγουν νέες πολυτεχνικές σχολές, γιατί;
Τέλος, ποιος θα εμποδίσει κάποιον να πάει στο εξωτερικό πχ σ' ένα πανεπιστήμιο πολύ χαμηλού επιπέδου της Αγγλίας ή της Βουλγαρίας για να πάρει ένα πτυχίο που θα του δώσει τελικά τα ίδια δικαιώματα μ' έναν που θα κάνει σοβαρές σπουδές σε ΑΕΙ-ΤΕΙ της Ελλάδας ή του εξωτερικού.

5. Δεν ξέρω αν υπήρχε παλιότερα, θυμάμαι ότι πάντα υπήρχαν πολιτικοί μηχανικοί που τα έκαναν όλα. Μετά οι Ηλεκτρομηχανολόγοι διασπάστηκαν σε ηλεκτρολόγους και μηχανολόγους και οι Μεταλλειολόγοι σε Μεταλλειολόγους και Χημικούς Μηχανικούς.

Το επιχείρημα ότι η ελληνική αγορά είναι μικρή για εξειδικεύσεις είναι και το επιχείρημα του ΤΕΕ. Κατά την ίδια λογική θα έπρεπε να έχουμε γενικούς γιατρούς χωρίς ειδικότητες, να επικεντρώνουμε στο πλάτος και όχι σε βάθος γνώση.
Παίρνοντας για παράδειγμα τον εαυτό μου που έχω δίπλωμα Πολιτικού Μηχανικού, έχω δικαίωμα υπογραφής για υδραυλικές μελέτες και για συγκοινωνιακές όταν δεν θυμάμαι τίποτα σχεδόν απ' αυτά τα αντικείμενα. 
Αν κάποιος βλέπει ότι δε βρίσκει δουλειά σ' έναν συγκεκριμένο τομέα που έχει επιλέξει ας πάει να κάνει ένα Master και σε μια άλλη ειδικότητα και να αποκτήσει περισσότερα επαγγελματικά δικαιώματα.
Αλλά μήπως η πληθώρα των μηχανικών ασχολείται με την οικοδομή;

Θα πρέπει πάντως να καταλήξουμε τι θέλουμε. Θέλουμε μηχανικούς που θα υπογράφουν τα πάντα και θα χτίζουν διώροφα ή αρχιτέκτονες που θα κάνουν αρχιτεκτονικά, δομοστατικούς που θα κάνουν στατικά, μηχανολόγους που θα κάνουν μηχανολογικά.

7. Το master δεν είπα ότι θα είναι ενός έτους. Αν μαζέψεις τα υποχρεωτικά μαθήματα πχ του τομέα της υδραυλικής πόσα εξάμηνα κάνουν; Εξάλλου, στις βασικές σπουδές του δομοστατικού μπορούν να υπάρχουν και κάποια μαθήματα επιλογής υδραυλικής και οδοποιίας ώστε να αφήνουν περιθώρια σε κάποιον να δώσει περισσότερο πλάτος αντί βάθους στις γνώσεις του.
Γιατί όμως να έχει πρόβλημα κάποιος όταν θα έχει και ο ίδιος το δικαίωμα να αποκτήσει με ένα-δύο χρόνια παραπάνω δικαιώματα.
Άλλωστε είπα ότι τα δικαιώματα θα είναι συνδυασμός σπουδών και πείρας στο αντικείμενο και θα αποκτούνται κατόπιν σοβαρών εξετάσεων.

10. Το ουσιαστική μπορεί να κατοχυρωθεί μόνο αν αποκτάται σε δημόσιες υπηρεσίες και όχι στον ιδιωτικό τομέα (βλ. γιατρούς). Οι δικηγόροι κάνουν φραπέδες.

11. Όσα λόπμπυ δημιουργούνται και σήμερα με τις τάξεις πτυχίων.

----------


## vasgi

Συμφωνώ με τους προλαλήσαντες . Η κεντρική ιδέα είναι αυτή . Τις επι μέρους διευκρινήσεις θα τις βρούμε .

----------


## Xάρης

Τα επαγγελματικά δικαιώματα θα έπρεπε να καθορίζονται από α. σπουδές και β. πείρα.
Οι βασικές σπουδές (τέσσερα έτη) μπορούν να δίνουν ανάλογα με το πρόγραμμα σπουδών δικαιώματα με έμφαση σε έναν ή δύο τομείς και περιορισμένα σε άλλους.
Οι μεταπτυχιακές σπουδές μπορούν να δίνουν απεριόριστα δικαιώματα σε έναν τομέα.
Όλα βέβαια σε συνάρτηση με την πείρα.

Το διδακτορικό δεν είναι σπουδές, είναι εμβάθυνση σε ένα πολύ συγκεκριμένο αντικείμενο που θα σου δώσει το δικαίωμα να ακολουθήσεις ακαδημαϊκή καριέρα. Το λέει και η λέξη "διδακτορικό".

Το "master" είναι σπουδές αφού κάνεις μαθήματα, εμβάθυνση σ' ένα πεδίο, περιορισμένο μεν αλλά πολύ πιο ευρύ από ένα διδακτορικό.

----------


## Xάρης

Ο "χορός" είναι πλέον αγγλοσαξωνικός και είτε προσαρμοζόμαστε και χορεύουμε είτε μένουμε με τις γκρίνιες, τα παράπονα και όλα αυτά όχι αδίκως*.

Ας δούμε λοιπόν τι κάνουν οι αγγλοσάξωνες και ας τους αντιγράψουμε. Αφού δεν μπορούμε να έχουμε μια ανεξάρτητη πολιτική στην παιδεία (και όχι μόνο) ας ακολουθήοσυμε αυτούς που χαράσσουν πολιτική και την επιβάλλουν στον κόσμο, διότι δεν είμαστε ούτε αυτάρκεις ούτε μόνοι στον κόσμο αλλά μέρος του συστήματος.

----------


## vasgi

Tο βασικό πτυχίο θα δίνει πλήρη επαγγελματικά δικαιώματα σε συνήθη έργα , όπως γιά την οικοδομή ας πούμε , κατοικίες και καταστήματα μέχρι συγκεκριμμένου όγκου , και ξενοδοχεία μέχρι 2 αστέρων .
Κάποιος λοιπόν που θέλει να τελειώσει και να πάει στην πόλη του η στο χωριό του και να δουλέψει , του φτάνει το βασικό πτυχίο .
Ο mkaliou όμως πέρα από το βασικό πτυχίο , θα έχει δικαιώματα στην αποκατάσταση μνημείων που δεν θα έχει όποιος δεν έχει την ειδίκευση του . Το ίδιο θα μπορούσε να ισχύσει γιά μεταλλικά κτίρια γιά είδικά θέματα στατικής , ξενοδοχεία , κτηματογραφήσεις , εμπορικά κέντρα , συγκροτήματα κατοικιών μονίμων και τουριστικών και πολλά άλλα .

Αρα δεν μιλάμε γιά δύο κύκλους σπουδών , αλλά γιά βασικό πτυχίο και εξειδικεύσεις , που θα αποδίδουν εξειδικευμένα δικαιώματα σε όποιον τα χρειάζεται .
Το διδακτορικό όπως πολύ σωστά είπε ο Χάρης είναι καινοτομία , έρευνα και ακαδημαική καρριέρα .

----------


## JTB

Εχω την εντύπωση πως όλες αυτές οι συζητήσεις τελικά καταλήγουν σε δύο πράγματα... Τους Π.Μ. και τους Τ.Ε. Για τους αρχιτέκτονες είναι πολύ πιο δύσκολα τα πράγματα ειδικά στον περιορισμό των δικαιωμάτων... Για τους τοπογράφους, δεν ξέρω... Νομίζω ότι κάτι παρόμοιο και για τους Η/Μ...Στο βωμό των δικαιωμάτων αυτών θα βγάζουμε ανάπηρους επιστήμονες τόσο στο γνωστικό αντικείμενο όσο και στη δυνατότητα εξέλιξης... Οσο για το ότι στα συνήθη οικοδομικά έργα θα έχουν όλοι δικαιώματα, έχω να παρατηρήσω ότι στα μή συνήθη οικοδομικά έργα λίγοι έχουν τα κότσια να μπλεχτούν έτσι κι αλλιώς ... Και συνήθως είναι εταιρίες... Επειδή μιλάμε για επαγγελματικά δικαιώματα, άρα δικαίωμα στην εργασία, άρα τις αποδοχές του καθενός, είναι κοινά αποδεκτό νομίζω ότι η απλή οικοδομή έχει το ψωμί... Τα άλλα, τα παίρνουν εταιρίες...

----------


## Xάρης

Ναι, αλλά δεν λίγες οι φορές που άλλος παίρνει τη δουλειά και υπογράφει και άλλος εκπονεί τις μελέτες ή και τις επιβλέψεις.

----------


## vasgi

Και στο κάτω - κάτω , αν κάποιος σπουδάσει η δουλέψει χρόνια η και τα δύο σε ένα εξειδικευμένο θέμα , γιατί να μην μπορεί να ανταμειφθεί γιά τον κόπο του , κάνοντας μιαν τέτοια εταιρεία και τις δουλειές αυτές να τις παίρνουνε όσοι έχουν προσβάσεις και γνωριμίες και να τις υπογράφουν άσχετοι με το αντικείμενο , απλά γιά φορολογικούς λόγους . 
Ασε που έτσι θα δοθεί και κίνητρο γιά σπουδή και βελτίωση όσων έχουν την διάθεση , αλλά το θεωρούν μάταιο κόπο .

----------


## Pappos

Παραθέτω κάποιες απόψεις για αυτό το φλέγον θέμα.

Οι Μηχανικοι ΤΕ (Δομικών) να ειδικεύονται στα δομοστατικά. Οι Μηχανικοί ΤΕ (Υποδομής) στα έργα υποδομής. Τι σημαίνει αυτό. Μια εταιρεία που ζητά Μηχανικό εξεδικευμένο για σιδηρές κατασκευές θα προτιμήσει έναν Μηχανικό ΤΕ επειδή είναι δεν είναι ακριβός και έχει δουλέψει στο αντικείμενο αυτό. Aν το έργο είναι μεγάλο και πολυσύνθετο τότε η εταιρεία διαλέγει έναν Μηχανικό ΠΕ. Στην Γερμανία στην γεφυροποιία στο μάθημα καλούσαν Μηχανικούς απο εταιρείες που ασχολόντουσαν με το αντικείμενο αυτό. Γιατί και από θεωρία γνώριζαν και από κατασκευή.

Αν ο Μηχανικός ΤΕ θέλει ακαδημαϊκή καριέρα προχωράει στο master και από εκεί στο Dr. Titel. Ο Μηχανικός ΠΕ δεν χρειάζεται master για το Dr. Titel.

Ο διαχωρισμός στην Γερμανία τουλάχιστον γίνεται ως εξής. Οι Μηχανικοί ΤΕ βγαίνουν κατευθείαν στο επάγγελμα με τις απαραίτητες γνώσεις στο αντικείμενό τους. Δεν έχουν δε κανένα περιορισμό στην ειδικότητά τους. Πηγαίνουν στο FH γιατί τελειώνουν γρηγορότερα και θέλουν να δουλέψουν. Οι Μηχανικοί των TH ή TU πέρα από την επαγγελματική τους αποκατάσταση αποβλέπουν στην ολοκλήρωση της επιστήμης του Μηχανικού. Επίσης στις εταιρείες έχουν άλλο μισθολόγιο και άλλη κλίμακα. (Βασικό αυτό για το εξωτερικό, κάτι τέτοιο δεν ισχύει στην Ελλάδα γιατί δεν υπάρχει η έννοια του Μηχανικού ΤΕ όπως στην Γερμανία ή στην Ελβετία). 

Δηλαδή για να ολοκληρώσουμε. Θέλεις γρήγορο δίπλωμα Μηχανικού για ένα συγκεκριμμένο πλήθος έργων και ειδίκευσης ? Πας στο FH. 
Θέλεις μια ολόκληρη εικόνα για την επιστήμη του Μηχανικού με περισσότερο χρόνο σπουδών (1 παραπάνω) και ακαδημαϊκή καρίερα ? πας στο TU ή TH

----------


## Pappos

Για τον λόγο ακριβώς όπως στην Ελλάδα που στο δημόσιο για παράδειγμα άλλη αμοιβή ο μηχανικός ο απλός και άλλη αμοιβή αυτός με το master. Επίσης μετράει η αξία του χαρτιού. Σου λέει ο άλλος σπούδασε 5 χρόνια δεν σπούδασε 4. 
Αυτός που σπούδασε 4 τον ενδιαφέρει να πιάσει γρήγορα δουλειά. Δεν τον ενδιαφέρει ούτε η ιεραρχική κλίμακα ούτε η ακαδημαϊκή καριέρα. Και επιστημονική επάρκεια στο αντικείμενο που διαλέγουν να κάνουν εξεδίκευση. Ο μηχανικός από το πολυτεχνείο στην Γερμανία από τις 9 διαλέγει τις 3. Ο μηχανικός απο το FH ειδικεύεται μόνο σε μια ειδικότητα. 

Για αυτούς τους λόγους και για τον λόγο οτι εκεί ειναι Ευρώπη και η διαφορετική κλίμακα εξέλιξης.

Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## Pappos

Είναι ακριβώς έτσι φιλέ μου *@dratsiox.* Και η σημείωσή σου και αυτή σωστή.

*Σημείωση: To FH είναι ανώτατη σχολή και όχι ανώτερη, ή αλλιώς University of Applied Sciences.*

----------


## shelby

> Ναι, αλλά δεν λίγες οι φορές που άλλος παίρνει τη δουλειά και υπογράφει και άλλος εκπονεί τις μελέτες ή και τις επιβλέψεις.


Πόσα παραδείγματα έχει ο καθένας μας!!!!




> Αν πάλι ασχολείται μόνο με ένα αντικείμενο, τότε με συμφέρει να προσλάβω τον αντίστοιχο  Π.Μ. από F.H.
> Όσο για την ιεραρχική κλίμακα, αυτό που καταλαβαίνω είναι ότι σε μια εταιρία με Π.Μ. από T.U. και F.H. πρώτος τη τάξη είναι ο T.U. και όχι o F.H. Όπως, στο δημόσιο, όπου προϊστάμενος είναι ο Π.Ε. και όχι ο Τ.Ε.


Κανένας δεν διαφωνεί σε αυτό που λες γιατί έτσι είναι και έτσι πρέπει να είναι

----------


## JTB

Σημείωση: T.U.-->Technische Universitaet (Τεχνικό πανεπιστήμιο-->Πολυτεχνείο)
F.H. -->FachHochschule(Ανώτερη τεχνική σχολή) 

Εντάξει για τους παραπάνω ορισμούς... Εκτός από τη ταύτιση των σπουδών στα χρόνια, τα ΤΕΙ τι είναι σε σχέση με τα ιδρύματα αυτά;
Εχει κάποιος (εγώ δεν γνωρίζω καθόλου) γνώσεις ή στοιχεία για τη σύγκριση του προγράμματος σπουδών των παραπάνω σχολών και των ΤΕΙ;

----------


## Pappos

Οχι εντάξει. Είπαμε FH ανώτατη σχολή. Δεν έχει ανώτερη στην Γερμανία στην τριτοβάθμια εκπαίδευση. Το ΤΗ σημαίνει Technische Hochschule, δηλαδή τεχνική ανώτατη σχολή. Το πρόγραμμα θεωρητικά των ΤΕΙ και φυσικα των ΑΕΙ είναι αντιγραφή καθαρότατη του Γερμανικού συστήματος.

----------


## Pappos

> Το πρώτο είναι ανώτερη βαθμίδα, ΙΕΚ-κολέγια-ΚΑΤΕΕ( ; )


Τέτοια δεν έχει στην Γερμανία. TU και TH είναι τα λεγόμενα πολυτεχνεία. *Πολυτεχνεία* όχι πανεπιστήμια.

edit: Τα παράπονά σας για το γερμανικό σύστημα στον Ώθωνα. Ναι το πρώτο πολυτεχνείο στην Γαλλία, αλλά εμείς έχουμε καθαρά γερμανικό σύστημα. Από προόδους, εργαστήρια, εβδιμαδιαίες εργασίες κ.α.

----------


## Pappos

@dratsiox, το ίδιο πράμα ακριβώς είναι. Και εξηγώ. Το ίδιο ακριβώς είναι ΤΗ=ΤU, δηλαδή πολυτεχνείο. Το FH είναι το ΤΕΙ. Σίγουρα πράματα.

Όσο για την εκπαίδευση είχα παραθέσει απόψεις μου. Αλλά δεν βρήκα ανταπόκριση. Ήτανε μάλλον μη πραγματοποιήσιμες για την Ελλάδα.

----------


## vasgi

H εκπαίδευση παγκοσμίως πλέον συνδέεται με την αγορά εργασίας και τις επιχειρήσεις . 
Αυτό ήταν αναμενόμενο και οφείλεται σε δύο λόγους .

Ο πρώτος είναι ότι σε όλες σχεδόν τις δουλειές χρειάζονται πλέον γνώσεις υψηλότερου επιπέδου από ότι μόλις 50 χρόνια πριν .
Αυτό οδήγησε στην αύξηση του αριθμού των πανεπιστημίων και των προσφερόμενων θέσεων φοίτησης , οι οποίες καταλήφθηκαν εύκολα χάρις στην παγκοσμιοποίηση και την συνεπακόλουθη φοιτητική μετανάστευση .

Ο δεύτερος λόγος είναι απόρροια του πρώτου . Δηλαδή η ύπαρξη τόσων πολλών πτυχιούχων , τερμάτισε την ελιτίστικη αντίληψη των φοιτητών και των πτυχιούχων , απέναντι στους άλλους , η οποία προήρχετο από τον μικρό αριθμό τους και εξασφάλιζε άμεση και καλοπληρωμένη πρόσβαση στην αγορά εργασίας .

Ετσι σε οποιαδήποτε κρίση το πρόβλημα οξύνεται , μιά και εκτός από το συγκεκριμμένο πρόβλημα , έχουμε να αντιμετωπίσουμε τις υψηλές προσδοκίες των πτυχιούχων και την μειωμένη κινητικότητα τους .

Τα πανεπιστήμια λοιπόν γιά να προσαρμοστούν στην νέα πραγματικότητα , πρέπει να συνδεθούν με την αγορά εργασίας . Αυτό βέβαια στην Ελλάδα , λόγω των γνωστών ιστορικών , ιδεολογικών και οικονομικών αγκυλώσεων κάνει τζιζζζζζ .

Είναι κοινό μυστικό , στην αγορά , ότι μόλις τελειώσει το θέμα των κολλεγίων , 2 μεγάλα ιδιωτικά νοσοκομεία , θα ιδρύσουν Ιατρικές σχολές . 
Καταλαβαίνετε τι θα συμβεί . Οι σχολές αυτές θα παρέχουν καλύτερη πρόσβαση στην αγορά εργασίας , στην ειδικότητα κλπ από τις δημόσιες .

Αρα πρέπει να προσαρμοστούμε στην νέα πραγματικότητα , οι βαθμίδες επαγγελματικών προσόντων , είναι μέρος αυτής και είναι η προσπάθεια της ΕΕ να αυξήσει την κινητικότητα των πολιτών , ώστε να μειωθεί η ανεργία .
Αλλωστε αυτό είναι το συγκριτικό πλεονέκτημα των ΗΠΑ , όπου ένας που χάνει την δουλειά του στην Νεβάδα , φεύγει και βρίσκει δουλειά στην Αλάσκα .

Ας προετοιμαζόμαστε και εμείς .

----------


## nicolas

Οι εταιρείες και οι οικονομολόγοι θέλουν πληθώρα μηχανικών έτσι ώστε να μετατραπεί ο ελεύθερος επαγγελματίας σε υπάλληλο. Η πλήρης εξειδίκευση και ο τεράστιος αριθμός μηχανικών σε αυτό οδηγεί. Nομίζεις ότι αυτό είναι καλό ?

----------


## vasgi

Εξω είναι πάνω από το 90 % του κόσμου υπάλληλοι και εδώ όλοι οι ελεύθεροι επαγγελματίες στοχοποιούνται από τους πολιτικούς και τα αργυρώνητα ΜΜΕ  ως φοροφυγάδες και ούτε λίγο ,ούτε πολύ ως υπεύθυνοι του δημοσίου χρέους .
Δυστυχώς οδηγούμαστε στην υπαλληλοποίηση και στην Ελλάδα και ο μόνος τρόπος αμύνης είναι οι συνεργασίες , σε μεγαλύτερα γραφεία .

Πάντως την πληθώρα των μηχανικών και των άλλων επιστημόνων στην Ελλάδα , δεν την δημιούργησαν οι εταιρείες , αλλά οι πολιτικοί που υπέκυψαν στην λαική πίεση , αλλά και που άφησαν την κοινωνία να θεωρεί ότι όποιος δεν έχει πτυχίο , δεν είναι τίποτα .

Τώρα θα μας φέρει στα ίσια μας η ανεργία των "λευκών κολλάρων" .

----------


## kdami

Οι λόγοι διακριτικοποίησης των ΑΕΙ με τα ΤΕΙ είναι το θέμα.

Τα ΑΕΙ φτιάχτηκαν πρώτα άρα δεν χρειάζεται επιπλέον εξήγηση

Κατόπιν υπήρχε ανάγκη για μηχανικούς εφαρμογής που θα ήταν μέσα στα εργοτάξια, όποτε ιδρύθηκαν οι σχόλες υπομηχανικών που λόγω της φύσης τους έβγαλαν σπουδαίους μηχανικούς. Τα λόμπι των μηχανικόν όταν είδαν ότι οι υπομηχανικοί έχουν μεγαλύτερη τεχνική επάρκεια και μεγαλύτερη ζήτηση στην αγορά φρόντισαν να τους υποβαθμίσουν καταργώντας τη σχολή και φτιάχνοντας τα ΚΑΤΕΕ. Έρχεται μετά και η πολιτική ηγεσία που θέλοντας να δώσει λύση στη θέληση του κόσμου για ανώτερες σπουδές φτιάχνει τα ΤΕΙ για να βάλει μέσα κόσμο και να δείξει οτι ενδιαφέρεται για τη μόρφωση του λαού.

 Άρα αφού όλα έγιναν για να καλύψουν τα συμφέροντα κάποιων (πολιτικών, συντεχνιών) εύλογο είναι ότι δεν μπορούν να οδηγήσουν σε σωστό αποτέλεσμα

Παρόλα αυτά σε κάθε έργο οι ρόλοι ειναι διακριτοί

  Διαβάστε στο τελευταίο τεύχος του ΤΕΕ ένα αφιέρωμα που εχει στα μπουλούκια των μαστόρων που έχτισαν γέφυρες χωρίς να έχουν πάει στο πολυτεχνείο και θα καταλάβετε πόσο απλοί και διακριτοί είναι οι ρόλοι.

Το θέμα είναι αν μπορείς να το εφαρμόσεις σε ένα σύστημα συντεχνιών που κυβερνά τη χώρα και την έφερε στο σημείο που είναι σήμερα

----------


## Pappos

Συμφωνώ και εγώ με τα παραπάνω.

----------


## kostaspde

> 3. Ο χρόνος σπουδών τους να είναι 4 χρόνια καθαρά (χωρίς το τελευταίο εξάμηνο να είναι αφιερωμένο σε πτυχιακή εργασία).
> 4. Ο χρόνος σπουδών στα ΑΕΙ** να μειωθεί σε 4 χρόνια καθαρά (χωρίς το τελευταίο εξάμηνο να είναι αφιερωμένο σε διπλωματική εργασία).
> 6. Να είναι δυνατή η μετακίνηση από το ένα τμήμα στο άλλο μετά από τα δύο πρώτα έτη με βασικά μαθήματα, χωρίς εξετάσεις, για περιορισμένο αριθμό φοιτητών, με κριτήριο το βαθμό στα μέχρι τότε υποχρεωτικά κοινά μαθήματα (μαθηματικά, αντοχές υλικών κ.λπ.)*** και να αναγνωρίζονται οι βαθμοί στα μαθήματα αυτά.
> 7. Μετά το βασικό πτυχίο να μπορεί πχ ο δομοστατικός να κάνει "master" πχ στην υδραυλική και να πάρει και το δίπλωμα του υδραυλικού μηχανικού.
> Αντί ΤΕΙ να δημιουργηθούν σχολές εργοδηγών, μπετατζήδων, σιδεράδων κ.λπ. και να μην μπορεί ο καθένας να δηλώνει ό,τι θέλει. Όπως για τον υδραυλικό και τον ηλεκτρολόγο απαιτούνται σπουδές και πτυχίο έτσι θα έπρεπε να είναι για όλους όσους ασχολούνται με κατασκευές.


Συμφωνώ απολύτως στα υπόλοιπα, έχω όμως μερικές ενστάσεις σε αυτά που παραθέτω.
Το μόνο εύκολο είναι να βάλουμε 5 "χαζά" μαθήματα ίσα-ίσα να συμπληρώσουμε ένα εξάμηνο στα ΤΕΙ. Και τι έγινε;
Για τα πολυτεχνεία δε μπορώ να εκφέρω άποψη συγκεκριμένη γιατί δεν είμαι "από μέσα". Καλύτερα να μιλάνε όσοι ξέρουν και όχι αυτοί που υποθέτουν και φαντάζονται.
Συμφωνώ και με την μετακίνηση από τμήμα σε τμήμα αλλά θέλω να συνδυάσω αυτήν την άποψη με το 7.
To master έχει (ή θα έπρεπε να έχει) άλλου είδους χαρακτήρα. Να είναι πάνω στην ειδικότητά του καθενός ή σε ευρύτερο τομέα. Πχ αν είσαι δομοστατικός να είναι ένα master σαν αυτό του ΕΑΠ "σεισμική μηχανική και αντισεισμικές κατασκευές" και ένα πιο ευρύτερο για όλες τις παρεμφερείς ειδικότητες "διαχείριση τεχνικών έργων".
Το master πάνω σε άλλη ειδικότητα νομίζω ότι είναι λάθος. Κατά τη γνώμη μου, θα πρέπει κάποιος που θέλει να ασχοληθεί με διαφορετική ειδικότητα (πχ ένας δομοστατικός που θέλει υδραυλικά και συγκοινωνιακά) να επιστρέφει στα θρανία (εφόσον δεν τα έχει διδαχθεί) και με κάποια ειδικά και ταχύρυθμα προγράμματα να καλύπτει την ύλη της σχολής για την συγκεκριμένη ειδικότητα. Μετά αν θέλει ας κάνει και master πάνω σε αυτά.
Μετά θα ήθελα να πω κάτι για τα ΤΕΙ και τις βάσεις τους. Πρέπει επειγόντως να αλλάξει ο τρόπος εισαγωγής. Μπαίνουν πολλοί στα χαμηλόβαθμα ΤΕΙ κατά εκατοντάδες και τα παρατούν επίσης κατά εκατοντάδες. Ευσταθεί ως κάποιο βαθμό το επιχείρημα των αποφοίτων Πολυτεχνικών σχολών περί βαθμού εισαγωγής, αλλά όχι κατά τον τρόπο που το δείχνουν πως το εννοούν. Μπαίνει κόσμος για τον οποίο το κράτος σπαταλά λεφτά, και μετά από δυο τρία εξάμηνα αποτυχίας τα παρατούν (αν έχουν και λίγο φιλότιμο) αλλιώς κάθονται και παριστάνουν τους αιώνιους φοιτητές. Πρέπει να ανεβεί η βάση ή ακόμη καλύτερα να θεσπιστούν κριτήρια για να μπαίνεις σε κάθε σχολή. Στην τελική ας περιορίσουν τον αριθμό των θέσεων για να ανεβεί η βάση της κάθε σχολής.
Αν τελικά καταλήξουμε σε σύστημα ενιαίας ανώτατης εκπαίδευσης και τα ΤΕΙ απορροφηθούν από τα Πολυτεχνεία, πιστεύω ότι η διδακτέα πρέπει να υπάρχει σε δύο επίπεδα. Το πρώτο για όσους έχουν βλέψεις για ακαδημαϊκή καριέρα, ερευνητικό ενδιαφέρον, ανάπτυξη λογισμικών, και το δεύτερο επίπεδο για μηχανικούς "προς κατανάλωση", δηλαδή να ξέρουν αυτά που απαιτεί η αγορά. Όλα όμως υπό την ίδια στέγη για να υπάρχει καλύτερος συντονισμός και αποτέλεσμα, και για να αποφευχθούν πόλεμοι "εμείς vs εσείς". Με αυτόν τον τρόπο δεν κάνουν όλοι τα πάντα (πχ καθηγητές που εκπονούν και μελέτες αφήνοντας στην ανεργία νέους), αλλά καθένας προορίζεται για συγκεκριμένο σκοπό και δε θα έχουμε τόσο μεγάλο πλεόνασμα σε μηχανικούς, θα παράγουμε και έρευνα επιτυγχάνοντας καινοτομίες τις οποίες θα μπορούμε να "λανσάρουμε" και έξω, συμβάλλοντας έτσι ακόμη πιο σημαντικά στην ανάπτυξη της οικονομίας της χώρας. 
Επιτέλους αντί να αναρωτιόμαστε γιατί οι ξένοι τα καταφέρνουν κι εμείς ακόμη "μαλώνουμε" για τον ποιανού κράτος εκπαιδευτικό σύστημα θα προσπαθήσουμε να αντιγράψουμε, ας δημιουργήσουμε το δικό μας σύστημα, προσαρμοσμένο στις δικές μας ανάγκες και να εκμεταλλευτούμε τις ιδιαιτερότητες της χώρας μας. Υπάχρουν λύσεις για όλα. Και για την εκπαίδευση και για την οινομία και για όλα. Το θέμα είναι όμως κατά πόσο πραγματικά θέλουμε να τις όποιες αλλαγές και αν τελικά από τις αμπελοφιλοσοφίες περάσουμε ποτέ στην πράξη και τα έργα.

----------


## kostaspde

Όταν είπα "προς κατανάλωση" εννοούσα μηχανικούς για τα δεδομένα της αγοράς, που προορίζονται για μελετητές κτλ, όχι εργασιακό μεσαίωνα όπως το κατάλαβες εσύ. Ίσως χρησιμοποίησα λάθος έκφραση, είναι και ο γραπτός λόγος "κάπως" καμια φορά...
Εννοείται πως αυτοί οι μηχανικοί θα πρέπει να έχουν τα εφόδια και τις βάσεις για δια βίου μάθηση και επικαιροποίηση των γνώσεών τους. Αλλά έτσι κι αλλιώς όποιος δεν συμβαδίζει με τους καιρούς, τον πετάει η κοινωνία σαν "κουκούτσι" . Και στην αγορά τα πράγματα είναι έτσι για να μη πω χειρότερα. Όπως οι αρκετοί παλαιότεροι μηχανικοί που κάθησαν να μάθουν Autocad για να είναι ανταγωνιστικοί και να μη μείνουν νηστικοί. Έτσι πάνε αυτά. Μπορεί το 2020 να βγει ένα σχεδιαστικό πακέτο που να μιλάς και να ...σχεδιάζει  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): . Ε όποιος δε καθήσει να το μάθει θα μείνει πίσω. Όποιος επίσης δε φρεσκάρει τη θεωρία και τους κανομισμούς επίσης μένει πίσω.

----------

